# Break up at 38 weeks pregnant



## jesswishing

Hi everyone

I never in a million years thought I would be here, but when life throws you lemons, you make lemonade! My husband and I had been together since we were 15, on our 5 year anniversary we got married and 1/2 a year later here we are.

We broke up a week ago (mutually), I moved back in with my mum and he is renting the townhouse we lived at. I moved out last Wednesday and he moved in a work friend on the Friday.

I am finding it so hard to cope - even though it was mutual, I have spent my whole adult life with him and now we are having a baby within the next 3 weeks... I have a supportive family but am finding it hard after being independent for so long. My last day at work was Friday and I am scared I am going to keep on thinking about the breakup... I know I put in 100% (he didn't - he didn't want to tell me he was unhappy so instead drove me away by telling me he was working late and getting drunk with his work friends and ignoring my calls etc) but I never thought it would end up like this.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom etc? I really need some support right now :(


----------



## Becky61

Oh my.
I'm afraid I have no words of wisdom, just encouragement. You can do this.
Occupy your mind with the most important things right now, yours and your babies health and wellbeing. Use your time off work to plan and prepare, physically and mentally for the birth (is your ex going to be there, pack and unpack and repack your hospital bag, maybe look at some antenatal classes etc.) Perhaps a little retail therapy if you can afford it!
It sounds wonderful you have so much support, some women unfortunately don't even have that.
All the very best,
:flower:
Becky
x


----------



## bbkf

I dont have much advice but im sorry your in this situation :( pm me if you need to talk sorry I dont have anything useful to say but you will be better off in the end xxx


----------



## babycrazy1706

oh hun im sorry. :hugs:

you will be fine. your family will support and help you. just enjoy your time with your LO and try not to focus on the break up. everything happens for a reason and everything is meant to be. sometimes your world has to fall apart so it can fall back together better than it was before. good luck with your birth. xxxxxx


----------

